# I can't get my pup to stop biting



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You have a couple more months of the land shark phase, just pick one method to redirect her and use it consistently. Actually placing a toy in her mouth and encouraging her to bite it instead is a good one, along with a loud high pitch ouch anytime teeth touch skin. Please be patient, they do grow out of this bad habit with time and consistent work.


----------



## 22237 (Apr 28, 2012)

BellaGehling said:


> My fiance and I have recently became parents of a golden puppy. Bella is about 3 months old now and can't seem to get past lets bite the parents stage. We have so far tried yelping, bitter apply spray, saying no/stop, walking away, raw hides, chew toys, frozen rolled up wash clothes (teething), introducing her to other puppies/dogs, and a nyla bones without any luck. We wanted to see or hear any other recommendations that other people may have. She is a very smart puppy and we have already trained her to sit, stay, come, lay, sit pretty, and shake. The only thing we haven't been able to master so far is the biting.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


She is so adorable  lexi is almost 3 months old and she bites a lot. Its frustrating sometimes. But putting a toy in her mouth seems to work.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Some of these goldens are VERY mouthy. Our Tucker is almost a year, and I have to say in the past couple of months, he has FINALLY seemed to grasp the idea that we don't consider his biting game fun! And we did EVERYTHING in the book, and then some, to try to get him to stop. Thank goodness it's finally starting to click for him. It can take time. Just be patient and consistent with it - and make sure anyone else who's interacting with your pup uses the same rules - that was one of our problems. One of our neighbors just loved to get him riled up and mouthing - we had to have a little talk with him so he'd understand how frustrating the behaviour was becoming. Anyway, good luck to you!


----------



## KevinM822 (Nov 27, 2011)

We had the same issue with Major and, like you, tried everything. I knew it was a puppy phase and tried my best to work with him, but my fiancé was convinced it wasn't. It wasn't until he was around 7 months old thathe finally kicked this bad habit. 
I'd suggest to keep doing what your doing with the bitter apple and toys and just keep in mind it's just a phase. 
Good luck with that adorable pup!


----------



## MulligansMom (May 26, 2012)

I'm on here Searching the exact same thing... This is my 3rd golden but my first boy. I'm very aware of the shark phase and it is so frustrating! All I want to do is cuddle with him and he bites everything including snapping at my face. Nothing seems to work including all of the things mentioned. He thinks the bitter apple is a fun toy and tastes grand! Yelping, time out, refocusing, toys, playing at the park & outside until he's wiped out... Nothing works! He is 3 months old now, so I'm glad to hear it will take a bit longer, I thought I was doing something wrong  and was going to raise a bad boy!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

At almost eight months old, Dex has finally been slowing down with nipping. I have one suggestion though, if Bella gets too wild enforce a time out for her.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Looks like mine is starting this phase and darn those little teeth he got are sharp. He got me pretty good this morning, luckily no blood


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Keep training...it will be months...keep training...it will stop, if you keep training!!

Bella is a cutie!! Don't give up!!


----------

